# 'simavr' port -- preview on github



## zirias@ (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi all,

simavr is a nice little simulator for atmel's AVR microcontrollers. I use it to test my new developments without actually building the hardware.

I just got my port in a state that works for me and decided to publish it early:
https://github.com/Zirias/zfbsd-ports/tree/master/devel/simavr

Feedback and bug reports welcome!


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 5, 2016)

Build tests with poudriere are running ... it was my only option after all, so I set up a VM for that. The version on github right now is confirmed to build cleanly on FreeBSD 10 and later ... testing 9.3 now because it needs some more tricks to the Makefile ...


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 6, 2016)

And it's in the ports now, so if anyone wants to use it, fetch from there now


----------

